
Georgism - eru
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgism
======
eru
See also [http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/04/land-
val...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/04/land-value-tax)

